# 721 with the Pronto...some results



## larrydj (Aug 10, 2002)

Just got my 721 this week. I shouldn't have waited! My DP was failing miserably, (blinkouts and audio gaps) and now the 721 works flawlesly in the same system. It's a big improvement.

Soooo.....my job this weekend has been to retrofit my Pronto remote control to the new 721, taking advantage of the 721's new features. Here's my results and observations so far, as I've just finished a first pass of my new program (CCF). 

First of all, I've ignored the lack of power discretes by keeping the unit on. In general, the 721 seems to work OK with the Pronto. I have channel icons for all channels, and only a .1 second delay is needed between consecutive similar digits. The CANCEL and VIEW commands are good "discretes" for getting into a known state and help a lot. The PVR code is another great discrete for getting you into the PVR screen.

I built a virtual keyboard for use in searches using the "cell phone" method of entering data. So, each letter on the keyboard sends the sequence of commands to create that letter in the search box. A definite improvement from anything that exists currently!, implemented by just tapping on an alphanumeric keyboad using a stylus, (fingers are definitely too fat). There's a zooming keyboard on the remotecental.com site I may use to allow finger control.

The Search function is a little dicey. I tried Menu-1-2 to initiate a search, but for some reason got intermittant results. I then tried CANCEL- #. This seems to work OK, but inserts the current name in the dialog box. I make the macro go to the Clear Entry item (but not select it) to quickly let the user decide to use it or not. I miss this final cursor movement sometimes (maybe my delays aren't correct), but it's in the right page and easy to work with.

I also instituted a macro to swap tuners. Basically it is PIP-SWAP-PIP-PIP. It works 90% of the time, but sometimes doesn't do a final PIP. Again, delays may help, but they're pretty long already.
However, PIP is pretty cool in general. Pausing and using frame advance is nice as well!

One thing that's annoying is that a stopped PVR doesn't start again by hitting play. You must move to the Resume button. I don't know if i'll try writing a macro to do this or not, I'll have to think about it.

If anyone wants the CCF, I'm happy to send it. I'll probably continue to play with it (these are never done, are they?). I have the 721 on address 5. Also, I have all 721 codes on a single panel the user never accesses, so they are really easy to re-program to whatever codes by learning them, allowing you use another address if you wish. I have all sorts of inconsistancies of graphics between devices (which is why I have never posted it on the remotecentral.com file section), but the 721 portion isn't too bad. (You've been warned!) There are icons for each channel by genre, and buttons for each music selction. 

I'd also be interested in others that have used the Pronto to control the 721. Or, anyone else who has instituted macros to contol the 721. What tips and tricks have you found?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

Dish is in the process of adding discrete on/off codes to its equipment, so I'm betting it will be added to the 721 with the next upgrade. (It just appeared on my 4900s in the last few weeks.)

For the codes, see the  Remote Central forums

-BearKlaw


----------



## scoco (Dec 27, 2002)

Please, I'd love a copy of your CCf file! You might consider posting it to remote central's pronto file section.


----------



## larrydj (Aug 10, 2002)

scoco, I tried sending you a message with the ccf attached, but I didn't know how to attach a file to the dbstalk forum email. If anyone wants the ccf, it's best to contact me directly at [email protected], and I'll reply with the ccf.

I may post it in the file section as suggested, but I haven't studied how to do that yet, so the best way for now is to contact me directly.


----------



## scoco (Dec 27, 2002)

I got the file. Thanks! I was actually meaning posting the file to the files section of http://www.remotecentral.com

They have a huge section of pronto files for all kinds of devices. However, they don't have one for the 721. I'd post the file for you, but I image that you'd want credit for it. You really did an excellent job with it. If you want to post it there, the URL is: http://www.remotecentral.com/files/upload.htm


----------



## larrydj (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks for the tip, scoco, I've never posted my CCF at remotecentral.com before. I've now submitted the file to them, under the Dishnetwork PVR721 device. Hopefully, it will show up there in the next few days.


----------



## larrydj (Aug 10, 2002)

The CCF file is now posted at remotecentral.com. You can find it under Files > Pronto > Componet Configuration Files > Dish Network > PVRs > Echostar PVR721.


----------

